

25 new SSL Certificates from Comodo, GeoTrust & RapidSSL - glazskunrukitis
https://getssl.me/en/ssl-certificates?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=25-new

======
GetSSL_me
We have expanded our SSL Certificate list and plan to do it again in near
future. If there is a product you would like to see in our store, please let
us know - info@getssl.me

------
null_ptr
Wow, $8.41/year including tax for a SSL cert? No excuses, if you can afford a
domain name and hosting you can also afford this! :-)

~~~
daigoba66
Or... just a completely free SSL cert:
[http://www.startssl.com/](http://www.startssl.com/)

